# Minny Moo's daily tease thread



## Steverags

Thought I would post a picture of Bleu daily just too tease Hannah as it is just under 2 weeks now till she pics him up.

Bet the time is going so slooooooooowly for you Hannah..... :lol:

So here's todays picture.


----------



## buffie

Still gorgeous,still jealous:001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thats one bonny kitty


----------



## Minny-Moo

Steverags said:


> Thought I would post a picture of Bleu daily just too tease Hannah as it is just under 2 weeks now till she pics him up.
> 
> Bet the time is going so slooooooooowly for you Hannah..... :lol:
> 
> So here's todays picture.


Haha! :thumbup:

We don't have the internet at home yet, but I'll check in whenever I can at Mums or at work. 

Gorgeous photo, can't wait to see him.


----------



## Steverags

10 long drawn out days to go Hannah

Tick Tick Tick Tick


----------



## Steverags

You can't ignore it Hannah.... :lol: only 9 days to go, that's 216 hours or even 12 960 minutes till Bleu comes home too you.


----------



## Chez87

I'm so so so jealous  Beautiful!


----------



## Steverags

Chez87 said:


> I'm so so so jealous  Beautiful!


Still got some for sale you know.... no need too be jealous.


----------



## Chez87

Steverags said:


> Still got some for sale you know.... no need too be jealous.


From the photos I have seen you post before, Bleu was always my favourite!! Cannot take another cat  well, not yet anyway, my 10 yr old female is still angry at me for bringing a kitten in 4 weeks ago!


----------



## Steverags

Another day, another piccie.... :lol:

You'll have too try and watch FB tomorrow, I'll take some of Bleu at the show and upload them.

8 DAYS TO GO


----------



## Minny-Moo

Steverags said:


> Another day, another piccie.... :lol:
> 
> You'll have too try and watch FB tomorrow, I'll take some of Bleu at the show and upload them.
> 
> 8 DAYS TO GO


Ahhhhh Look at that pick. He looks like he's loving it.

Ahhh can't wait any longer, he's sooooooo gorgeous.

I hope he does you proud tomorrow at the show, let us know how he gets on! 

See you next Saturday  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Steverags

Oh bugger, was so busy yesterday, I forgot your piccie for the day, OH well, here's a nice special link for you too make up for it.

 6 days to go


----------



## Minny-Moo

Steverags said:


> Oh bugger, was so busy yesterday, I forgot your piccie for the day, OH well, here's a nice special link for you too make up for it.
> 
> 6 days to go


Hehe. Thanks


----------



## Aurelia

Steverags said:


> Oh bugger, was so busy yesterday, I forgot your piccie for the day, OH well, here's a nice special link for you too make up for it.
> 
> 6 days to go


:lol: :lol: :lol: That's just cruel!

Hannah you have a goegeous little man to take home very soon!


----------



## ChinaBlue

He is just too cute for his own good - have you told Hannah that the Raggies are addictive - it would be much easier to accept that fact and take TWO now. Otherwise I am sure within 12 months she will be looking for another...:thumbup:



Steverags said:


> Another day, another piccie.... :lol:
> 
> You'll have too try and watch FB tomorrow, I'll take some of Bleu at the show and upload them.
> 
> 8 DAYS TO GO


----------



## Steverags

ChinaBlue said:


> He is just too cute for his own good - have you told Hannah that the Raggies are addictive - it would be much easier to accept that fact and take TWO now. Otherwise I am sure within 12 months she will be looking for another...:thumbup:


Still acouple of the little boys here Karen so just maybe she could be persuaded, would save so much hassle in a few months time wouldn't it


----------



## Minny-Moo

:thumbup: Nice Try! lol.

Can't wait to get him.  

I would take them all but I've got to be sensible lol... just the one, and I have Minny too.


----------



## Steverags

My theory is that Minnie Moo has got too get used too Bleu then later get used too another, so you might as well get it over and done with in one hit by getting 2 now.....:lol:

*5 days to go*










Hi, my name is Bleu and I'm a milkoholic









Yes, this picture was taken today, Bleu is 14 weeks old.


----------



## ChinaBlue

That is too cute!


----------



## Steverags

No piccie today, Bleu is having "THE OP"


----------



## buffie

Aw poor bleu:sad:Hope you are back to your cute self soon


----------



## Steverags

Bleu is now home and sleeping it off.


----------



## Minny-Moo

Steverags said:


> Bleu is now home and sleeping it off.


Hope he's okay


----------



## Wendy1969

Hannah - I saw him at the show on Saturday and he is a little smasher :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Steverags

*3 DAYS TO GO*

Here's the little smasher today, the day after "The OP" 









As you can tell, he's really taken badly too the op....:lol:


----------



## Steverags

*2 looooooooong days to go that's only 48 hours*

Hmmmmmm, not sure we can make this weekend now, may have too pospone for a couple of weeks before we can get too yours :aureola:

Bleu, doing what he does best


----------



## Steverags

Well, it is here.
*1 DAY TO GO*

just 24 little hours left then he will be all yours Hannah

and too mark this There can only be one way.


----------



## Aurelia

:lol: :lol: Steve you're terrible!


----------



## Minny-Moo

Lol... :thumbup:

LOVE the link! Thanks for that and also the gorgeous photos! Love the one of him sitting on the stairs. So cute. Can't wait to see him tomorrow for a big cuddle.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Minny-Moo said:


> Lol... :thumbup:
> 
> LOVE the link! Thanks for that and also the gorgeous photos! Love the one of him sitting on the stairs. So cute. Can't wait to see him tomorrow for a big cuddle.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder if I could get there before you :sneaky2: he's lovely


----------



## Minny-Moo

Dally Banjo said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I wonder if I could get there before you :sneaky2: he's lovely


Hehe, Nooooo! :frown: He's mine.  He's going to be my handsome lil boy. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Minny-Moo said:


> Hehe, Nooooo! :frown: He's mine.  He's going to be my handsome lil boy. :thumbup::thumbup:


Ah but if I left now :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Minny-Moo

Wendy1969 said:


> Hannah - I saw him at the show on Saturday and he is a little smasher :001_wub::001_wub:


Thanks Wendy, glad you got to meet him


----------



## Minny-Moo

Dally Banjo said:


> Ah but if I left now :sneaky2: :lol:


Lol.. :lol:


----------



## Steverags

Perhaps Christine will change her mind before tomorrow and won't be able too let him go


----------



## Dally Banjo

Steverags said:


> Perhaps Christine will change her mind before tomorrow and won't be able too let him go


Oh now come on thats cheating Ive got petrol & everything   :lol:


----------



## Steverags

Did I not mention, we're busy this weekend, won't be home at all. taking the kittens with us too.


----------



## Minny-Moo

Steverags said:


> Perhaps Christine will change her mind before tomorrow and won't be able too let him go


:scared: Oh noooo!


----------



## Minny-Moo

Steverags said:


> Did I not mention, we're busy this weekend, won't be home at all. taking the kittens with us too.


Your such a wind up! :lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Well thats just typical ...................stomps off to give spots supper & play with Louie


----------



## Steverags

Minny-Moo said:


> Your such a wind up! :lol:


Whoooooooo, Meeeeeeee??????


----------



## Minny-Moo

Steverags said:


> Whoooooooo, Meeeeeeee??????


Yes yoooou! :lol:

How's my lil handsome boy tonight?


----------



## Dally Banjo

Minny-Moo said:


> Yes yoooou! :lol:
> 
> How's my lil handsome boy tonight?


Traveling very well


----------



## Minny-Moo

Dally Banjo said:


> Traveling very well


Lol :lol: Your a bloody wind up too! :lol:


----------



## Steverags

Minny-Moo said:


> Yes yoooou! :lol:
> 
> How's my lil handsome boy tonight?


He's got his little hanky tied too this cane with all his worldly possessions in it and ready too be kicked out the door:devil:


----------



## Minny-Moo

Steverags said:


> He's got his little hanky tied too this cane with all his worldly possessions in it and ready too be kicked out the door:devil:


:lol: Got to shoot now, not at home as we don't have the internet yet. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Minny-Moo

lol: Got to shoot off now, not at home as we don't have the internet yet. See you tomorrow


----------



## Steverags

See you tomorrow.


----------



## buffie

Steverags said:


> Perhaps Christine will change her mind before tomorrow and won't be able too let him go


 O.k steverags I'll PM you once I get over the border with Bleu it should be safe by then Hannah will never find him up here. :thumbup:


----------



## Steverags

OK Buffie, he good to go


----------



## jenny armour

what a wicked breeder you are. do you treat all your customers like this lol


----------



## buffie

jenny armour said:


> what a wicked breeder you are. do you treat all your customers like this lol


What customers.Bleu was third prize in a raffle.:lol::lol:


----------



## Steverags

jenny armour said:


> what a wicked breeder you are. do you treat all your customers like this lol


This is nothing, you wait till Buffie buys one from us.


----------



## buffie

Steverags said:


> This is nothing, you wait till Buffie buys one from us.


You will have a long wait.Not because I wouldnt want one of your gorgeous kittens just because by the time I have got Meeko where I want him to be I will be past looking after myself never mind a raggie.:lol::lol:


----------



## Steverags

buffie said:


> You will have a long wait.Not because I wouldnt want one of your gorgeous kittens just because by the time I have got Meeko where I want him to be I will be past looking after myself never mind a raggie.:lol::lol:


Like judgment day Buffie, it is inevitable.... :lol:


----------



## Steverags

His bags are packed and ready to go


----------



## buffie

You mean he hasnt left yet!I hope Hannah hasnt changed her mind:scared 

Is that a cat cube I see in that bag .Best toy ever.Meeko thunders round the house inside his(think we are on our 3rd.)


----------



## Steverags

Hannah is here now, cat carrier in hand.


----------



## Dally Banjo

DOH! I was just warming up the sat nag  :lol:


----------



## Steverags

They have a Renault Laguna if you want too do a bit of carjacking.....:lol:


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> DOH! I was just warming up the sat nag  :lol:


"Sat nag" is that what you call your co driver:lol::lol:


----------



## buffie

Steverags said:


> Hannah is here now, cat carrier in hand.


Phew I was getting worried there:lol::lol:


----------



## Dally Banjo

buffie said:


> "Sat nag" is that what you call your co driver:lol::lol:


:lol: Dont tell him


----------



## buffie

Dally Banjo said:


> :lol: Dont tell him


 Okay .Whats it worth ?


----------

